# Ground turkey ideas



## corazon (May 11, 2006)

dh is on a bit of a health kick and has been buying ground turkey recently.  All we've had with it is spagetti & turkey burgers.  I need some ideas on other healthy ways to use it.  Thanks very much!


----------



## Silver (May 11, 2006)

Here's a thread where people gave me several ideas:

http://www.discusscooking.com/forum...ner-mixing-asparagus-ground-turkey-21899.html

Good luck!


----------



## Silver (May 11, 2006)

Oh, and if you make the pasta that was recommended, do something more with the turkey, the one shortcoming with the turkey was that it was almost just...empty...no flavour or anything, so could have used some spicing up in some way.


----------



## Aurora (May 11, 2006)

Ground turkey is a great sit in for ground beef in any dish.  I tend to season a little heavier when using ground turkey since it doesn't have the fat or flavor of ground beef.  I've used it in meatload, lasagna, casseroles, chile, stuffed peppers, tacos, taco salads, etc.


----------



## Andy M. (May 11, 2006)

You could make a turkey chili
Turkey pot pie
Turkey tacos
Shepherds pie
Turkey noodle casserole (turkey tetrazini)


----------



## CharlieD (May 12, 2006)

On the Iron Chef, turkey battle, they made turkey meat ball soup.


----------



## urmaniac13 (May 12, 2006)

If you are used to either beef or pork mince, ground turkey may taste a bit bland.  I would think a recipe that is a bit heavier on seasonings may be better to spice it up, like taco, chili, curried meatballs etc...


----------



## Yakuta (May 12, 2006)

I would agree with Urmaniac that turkey is a little bland but I cook it seasoned with a lot of spices and it comes out good.  

Another trick is to cook it (for chilis etc) with good amount of onions.  The moisture from the onions makes the meat more richer (and not dry) and you don't miss the flavor as much.


----------



## Gretchen (May 12, 2006)

I find that turkey has as much or more flavor than beef. I use it exclusively now for meatloaf.  I hadn't ever used it for burgers until recently when I needed to use up a little. It was quite good--finer ground than beef so it makes a compact burger.
I make meatballs and then simmer in a Thai coconut sauce--good stuff.
There is a Thai dish called larb that can be made with turkey.
Lettuce wraps using a stirfried turkey with veggies is good.


----------



## mish (May 12, 2006)

corazon90 said:
			
		

> dh is on a bit of a health kick and has been buying ground turkey recently. All we've had with it is spagetti & turkey burgers. I need some ideas on other healthy ways to use it. Thanks very much!


 
Turkey croquettes in a light white sauce

Stuffed cabbage rolls

Turkey enchiladas

Turkey loaf - add in chopped apples, herbs, curry

Asian turkey burgers 

Turkey Meatballs

Turkey Meatball Soup

Turkey wontons/dumplings

Turkey Eggrolls - Bake them for a 'healthier' dish

Turkey lettuce wraps


----------



## BreezyCooking (May 12, 2006)

Like Mish above, I use ground turkey for any & every recipe that calls for ground beef, veal, or pork - especially since my husband doesn't eat any red-meat products.  The only difference is that it has virtually no fat in it, so when browning you need to use at least a small dollop of oil (I usually use extra-virgin olive oil for flavor).


----------



## SierraCook (May 13, 2006)

Here is one of my favorite recipes. It was originally posted by norgeskog.

Spiced Turkey Burgers

SPICE MIXTURE 
1 Tbs minced garlic 
1/2 tsp minced fresh ginger 
1/2 Tbs packed brown sugar 
1/2 Tbs green Thai curry paste (fine in Asian section of most markets) 
1/2 tsp fish sauce (again in market, can substitute soy sauce) 
1 Tbs unsweetened coconut milk, I substitute milk or canned milk 

BURGERS 
1-1/4 Lb ground turkey 
2 carrots grated (about 1 cup) 
1 small onion, finely diced 
1+ jalapeño, or chili of choice, veins/seeds removed and finely chopped 
1/2 red bell pepper, finely chopped 
1/2 tsp salt 
1 egg beaten 
2 Tbs vegetable oil, divided 

In small bowl mix together the spice ingredients. In another bowl mix the burger ingredients well. Brush burgers with spice mixture, and either broil, grill or fry. Baste with spice mixture. Serve on buns with other condiments of choice. 

I got the following recipe from my Mom. 

Turkey Sage Meatball Sandwiches

1 large egg, white only
1 tablespoon chicken broth or dry white wine
2 tablespoon fine bread crumbs
½ teaspoon dried sage
¼ teaspoon salt
8 oz. ground lean turkey
2 tablespoons chopped dried cranberries
1 green onion, sliced thin
Cooking spray
2 French rolls
1 cup arugula, optional
2 oz. sliced thin Gouda cheese (I also use Mozzarella)
Dijon mustard


Combine well first five ingredients. Add turkey, cranberries, and green onion. Shape into 1½ inch meatballs. Spray baking pan with cooking spray. Place meatballs in pan. Bake at 450º F. for 15 – 20 minutes or until no longer pink. Wrap French rolls in foil and warm in oven 6-8 minutes before meatballs are done. Spread Dijon mustard on rolls. Place half of arugula on roll, place meatballs on top, and then slices of cheese. Serves 2.


----------



## mad_evo99 (Feb 4, 2007)

For turkey burgers, I just prepare them like I would beef burgers: a little over a pound of ground meat, then sprinkle on to taste ground black pepper, garlic salt, onion powder, chili powder and a few splashes of worcestershire sauce and water to keep them moist on the grill.


----------



## candelbc (Feb 4, 2007)

We use ground turkey to make Ground Turkey Jerky. It's fabulous and a great snack!

-Brad


----------



## Constance (Feb 4, 2007)

You can use ground turkey in any recipe calling for ground beef...it cuts a considerable amount of calories, and tastes just fine.


----------



## QSis (Feb 4, 2007)

Rachel Ray uses ground turkey a lot, and I've made several of her recipes. 

Her Florentine Meatballs Recipes : Florentine Meatballs : Food Network

and Turkey Cacciatore Burgers on Portobello "Buns" Recipes : Turkey Cacciatore Burgers on Portobello Buns : Food Network are both absolutely delicious and enormously satisfying.

I make ground turkey enchiladas all the time. 

Ground Turkey Enchiladas

One medium onion diced
Several cloves of garlic, minced
1 pound ground turkey
box of frozen chopped spinach, thawed and squeezed dry
8 oz package cream cheese
1 jar picante sauce
1 14 oz can tomatoes
1/2 teas or more ground cumin
tortillas ( I use flour tortillas)
2 cups shredded cheese

Saute the onion and garlic in a little oil until transparent. Crumble ground turkey into the pan and cook until no more pink. Add cumin, and 1/2 cup of the picante sauce. Reduce until there is very little liquid left.

Add the cream cheese and mix it in as it melts. Add the squeezed-dry spinach. Salt and pepper to taste.

Take 8 medium-sized flour tortillas and spoon filling on each, dividing it evenly. Roll up tortillas, tucking in the ends. 

Mix one cup of the picante sauce with the can of tomatoes and a little more cumin. Cover the bottom of a 13 x 9 baking dish with a layer of sauce. Place the enchiladas in the dish. Bake at 350 for 20 minutes.

Remove from the oven and pour the picante/tomatoe sauce over the enchiladas. Top with the cheese. Return to the oven for 5 minutes or until cheese melts.

I serve it with toppings such as chopped lettuce, tomatoes, sour cream, black olives, green onions and avocado. Two enchiladas this way make a complete meal.

Lee


----------



## abjcooking (Feb 4, 2007)

I do my spaghetti beef wrap-ups sometimes with ground turkey.

Ground turkey with onion and pepper.  Add spaghetti sauce and simmer until it has thickened and most of the liquid is gone.  You can use low-fat croissants if you want.  Separate into rectangles and seal edges.  Pile turkey onto one rectangle and put the other rectangle on top of it and seal the edges so that you have a pocket.  Put pocket onto greased baking sheet.  Top with shredded parmesan cheese.  Bake in oven until cooked.  I believe it is 325 degrees.  Serve with cesar salad.


----------



## Yanked (Mar 12, 2007)

I made "taco" lettuce wraps tonight, using ground turkey and we loved them.

I browned the turkey with some onion (as you would ground beef) and then added the taco seasonings.  

When that was done, I used large Romaine lettuce leaves and we topped them with the taco meat, some black beans, cheese, salsa verde, sour cream.........YUM-O!


----------



## VeraBlue (Mar 12, 2007)

I made spanish meatballs the other day  (don't know why they were referred to as spanish meatballs....)

Into the ground turkey, (3#) I mixed 2 slices ground bacon, 6 cloves ground garlic, half an onion, ground, seasoned breadcrumbs, pignoli nuts, chopped raisins, S&P.

I fried them, but you could bake them, for sure.  After frying them, I dropped them into a sauce I made with sauteed carrots, onions garlic, diced tomatoes, white wine and cloves.

They were quite tasty served over rice.


----------



## middie (Mar 12, 2007)

Use them as meatballs in Italian Wedding Soup. That would be good.


----------



## Corey123 (Mar 12, 2007)

BreezyCooking said:
			
		

> Like Mish above, I use ground turkey for any & every recipe that calls for ground beef, veal, or pork - especially since my husband doesn't eat any red-meat products. The only difference is that it has virtually no fat in it, so when browning you need to use at least a small dollop of oil (I usually use extra-virgin olive oil for flavor).


 


I've started doing that as well. They make great burgers!

Also, I'd tend to think that if anyone is planning to use gound turkey for meat loaf, some type of oil or fat must be used, or else it will crumble when sliced.

The eggs and bread crumbs alone won't be enough to hold it together.


----------

